
Ask HN: Coolest digital watches? - osullivj
I was obsessed by digital watches as a kid in the late 70s &amp; early 80s, to the extent of drawing designs for imaginary multi function timepieces in my school exercise books. Pretty nerdy, no? I owned a few as a youngster, and can remember wanting a Seiko Digital Chrono. Remember how they always read 10:08.42 in the ads? More recently I&#x27;ve had a Garmin GPS watch, and a Casio F91W. I guess, to paraphrase Douglas Adams, I still think digital watches are a pretty neat idea. What cool old or new digitals would you recommend?
======
dragon1st
You've already mentioned Casio F91W, but I will mention it again :) Casio
F91W, Super Coolest digital watch Ever!

